

Citrix Acquires Cloud.com - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/07/12/citrix-systems-acquires-cloud-com/

======
ChrisArchitect
read headlines like "Citrix buying Cloud.com for 200 million" - thought some
crazy domain seller had struck paydirt. But it's a whole company..ahhh

